# jig heads? is there really a difference?



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

there are a few quality brands out there, and tons of cheap-o's. what makes your mind up for you? hook size, hook shape, head shape or head color? what about size? use only 1/4 oz or the full gammet? what are your choices and thoughts?

i like a bigger hook, and usually pick a charturese above all others. 

cheers

drew


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

i use 1/4 oz......only dark red. Prefer pearl white plastic. There's a brand called redfish majic which has an excellent action.....hard to find sometimes tho.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My favorites<UL><LI>Owner round type-unpainted</LI><LI>Owner Mambo-unpainted</LI><LI>Cotee-red or white</LI>[/list]


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like DOA CAL. Bright colors. Light weight for trout and reds (1/8 at most), heavier for flounder (1/4 at most).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I also like the DOA heads but I prefer the ones with longer shanked hooks vs the short shanked models.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

I use "shaky heads". They have a good long shank and a wide gap unlike the cotee. Although I have used them too with no problems. I like the shaky heads because they are round and as your bait drops it will stand your bait up for the fish to see. Not all laying flat on the bottom. Just my opinions.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I use mission fishin jig heads. I keep a variety of colors in 1/8, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2. I use 1/8 the most, but bump it up as the conditions call for it. I like their quality hooks, the shape of the jig heads and the paint job. The quality hook and hook size is what I like the best though.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I also use mission fishin jig heads, i usually use the orange or red glitter in various sizes. they have really good hooks.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

there is no doubt that 'mission fishin' is the best jighead on the market...

i use everything from 1/16th oz. to 1/2 oz. in just about every color they have (try to match the gulp i'm using) i use orange glitter with new penny and pearl white with glow gulps the most though.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

I usually use the Strike King 1/8 oz. Redfish Magic Jigheads. I think the hook size is just about perfect for any soft plastic out there.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

While we're on the subject of jig heads, I'd like to ask the question about preferred retrieves. (Am new to the area, experienced angler from elsewhere, north and west, which makes me total beginner here.) Are y'all scooting them along the bottom, raising them up a few feet, raise and twitch? How high are you bringing them? I live on the east bay, near the power lines, and there's not much more than 8 feet of water...You bringing them all the way up? Same question can be asked for deeper water in the intracoastal. Yeah, I know this is slightly off topic, so feel free to boot it or ignore it. But man, I'm ready to put a slot red in the boat. And I guess I ain't quite ready to throw live shrimp at 'em (but soon, real soon.) Thanks,


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I pour up all my own jigheads, and use a variety of styles and weights for different situations. Different jig heads fall at different rates and act differently on the retrieve. Ill stick with inshore fishing for trout, reds, and flounder to make it easy. For trout or reds when fishing up towards the surface or in the water column,i stick with a 1/4oz bullet, round, or flat jighead. With these jig heads I can put on a curly tail bait or paddle tail bait and slowly just reel it in with a slight pause every 3 to 5 seconds. Most of the hits will be on the pause. When fishing on the flats for trout, reds, and flounder, i like a 1/4 or 1/2oz. bullethead or football head jig. These jigs sink to the bottom with the jigbody standing up, this works wonders for flounder and redfish on the bottom. 

I will generally use a lighter or heavier jighead depending on water current and depth. For reds and flounder I will use an unpainted, white, or tan colored jighead and for trout i use pink colored jighead.

The main thing is just take the time to actually think about what you are targeting and how the jig will work in the water, and what kind of retrieve will work best. Play around with it, the more time you spend testing it out the more you will learn. You are not going to learn everything in one trip, but over the coarse of many trips and time spent on the water.


----------

